# The Hummel Project



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted here before, but an interesting website and good introduction to Hummel's life and work:

http://www.jnhummel.info/en/index.php


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing brianvds.


----------

